# You May Be Entitled To Compensation If You Own A Keystone Rv



## 5thwheelreviews (Apr 17, 2011)

If you have ever purchased a product from Keystone RV company, Holman Motors, Inc. / Holman RV, or any of the companies or RV manufacturers listed below, or received warranty work on any unit manufactured by any of the RV manufacturers below, or received a full or partial refund, received a replacement unit of any kind, were asked or required to sign any release of claims, or a confidentiality agreement, or any agreement that contained any release or confidentiality language, you may be entitled to receive compensation. Each of the companies below is a manufacturer of a number of different recreational vehicle brands and models.

Visit these two sites.

*LINKS REMOVED*

1. Thor Industries, Inc.
2. Keystone RV Company
3. Dutchmen Manufacturing, Inc.
4. Heartland Recreational Vehicles, LLC
5. CrossRoads RV, Inc.
6. Breckebridge
7. Redwood Residential Vehicles
8. Airstream Inc.
9. Thor Motor Coach


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The writer sends the reader to a web site that lists pages and pages of complaints against Holman and Thor. I could not find anywhere where he or she identifies himself or herself. No attorney seems to be listed. The writer talks class action suits against Holman and Thor, but provides no documentation that class action status has been granted by the courts. The writer does not even cite the filing of a suit against Holman and Thor.

Perhaps the most striking thing to me was that the writer states that Thor agreed to totally replace (not just repair) his 5th wheel RV, and give the writer an identical new one. In exchange, Thor and Holman asked for the writer to sign an agreement that he/she will not pursue any further action for damages, etc.

A waiver of further action is a completely normal response when the alleged injured party is "made whole" by the actions of Thor and Holman. The matter has to be drawn to conclusion and an agreement to end the whole issue and not continue is totally reasonable on Thor and Holman's part, in my opinion. The writer disagrees and apparently refuses to sign the waiver.

Stating that "you may be entitled to compensation if you own a Keystone RV" is, in my opinion, wishful thinking.

I recommend that OBers consider carefully if they want to get involved with this writer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Something does smell fishy...
Here is the Network Solutions on that site, when I google the phone number ita appears to be part of some other scam sites too. I think an Admin might want delete this thread and poster.

FYI:
Registrant: 
Koch, David

ATTN 5THWHEELREVIEWS.COM
care of Network Solutions
PO Box 459
Drums, PA 18222
US

Domain Name: 5THWHEELREVIEWS.COM 
Administrative Contact : 
Koch, David
[email protected]
ATTN 5THWHEELREVIEWS.COM
care of Network Solutions
PO Box 459
Drums, PA 18222
US
Phone: 570-708-8780


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This came up before and is not worth the bandwidth. This is closed.


----------

